# Scrolled for hours , can’t find complete answers



## UnicornsNbattz (Jan 28, 2019)

hi 

What is the perfect night temperature for a high white red tegu ?

What is the perfect humidity level for a tegu ? Mine is between 50-60% right now ( I scrolled through a lot of topics but couldn’t find a precise answer ) 

And how do I best raise my temperature ? 
I have a 220x100x100 ( cm ) terra . And 2 HID lights from 70W each . I have them on 40cm distance from the substrate . But I can’t get the baskingspot higher than 38°C .. the breeder told me it should be higher than 45°C 

Thank you for your time


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Humidity can fluctuate over 50 %. Even if less sometimes, not bad. Generally around 70+ % is good, and the hide with moist sphagnum is higher yet.

Temp in a gradient. Around 115 f basking, low-mid 80s f elsewhere, 70s f in hide. All lower during winter brumation/sleep.


----------



## UnicornsNbattz (Jan 29, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> Humidity can fluctuate over 50 %. Even if less sometimes, not bad. Generally around 70+ % is good, and the hide with moist sphagnum is higher yet.
> 
> Temp in a gradient. Around 115 f basking, low-mid 80s f elsewhere, 70s f in hide. All lower during winter brumation/sleep.




Awesome , thank you very much ! 

Do you also know how i can get the basking temperature up ? Because I can’t get it higher than 38°C


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 29, 2019)

That's a good question for many other members who maintain indoor yearround set-ups like yours.

Mine are fast asleep in the dark at 60f.


----------



## EnjoysWine (Feb 8, 2019)

Use additional spot lamps in a cluster, aiming at the same area. The dual lamp fixtures come in handy. I have a few different lamps above my basking spot: an infra-red heat lamp, a sun glow daytime lamp plus a Mega-Ray lamp that outputs UV as well as light/heat. For night time, just turn off the lamps and let it get as cold as your house gets, assuming your enclosure is in the house and is not in a very cold basement.


----------



## Largelizards (Feb 12, 2019)

EnjoysWine said:


> Use additional spot lamps in a cluster, aiming at the same area. The dual lamp fixtures come in handy. I have a few different lamps above my basking spot: an infra-red heat lamp, a sun glow daytime lamp plus a Mega-Ray lamp that outputs UV as well as light/heat. For night time, just turn off the lamps and let it get as cold as your house gets, assuming your enclosure is in the house and is not in a very cold basement.



Is 65


EnjoysWine said:


> Use additional spot lamps in a cluster, aiming at the same area. The dual lamp fixtures come in handy. I have a few different lamps above my basking spot: an infra-red heat lamp, a sun glow daytime lamp plus a Mega-Ray lamp that outputs UV as well as light/heat. For night time, just turn off the lamps and let it get as cold as your house gets, assuming your enclosure is in the house and is not in a very cold basement.


 
So just to be clear, a 2 or 3 month Argentine red would do fine with night temps down to 65F in the winter or summer who isn’t brumating? I’ve overhead a tegu breeder discussing his setup in SC anc he said that his reds brumate at 60f where his b&w are in 50s. I’m just wondering how low it can go, the lowest I’ve seen in tank at night is 66 or 67 so I added a CHE but would rather not use if possible. I don’t want to miss out on health benefits of cold.


----------



## UnicornsNbattz (Feb 12, 2019)

EnjoysWine said:


> Use additional spot lamps in a cluster, aiming at the same area. The dual lamp fixtures come in handy. I have a few different lamps above my basking spot: an infra-red heat lamp, a sun glow daytime lamp plus a Mega-Ray lamp that outputs UV as well as light/heat. For night time, just turn off the lamps and let it get as cold as your house gets, assuming your enclosure is in the house and is not in a very cold basement.




I have 2 HID lamps of 70w each . And 2 lamps that only give off heat . No light . 
This is really hard because the breeder told me I can not get nighttemperature lower than 21°c that is way too cold .. so for nighttime I have a thermostat that lets the heathing lamps on at a 24°C . Minimum . Because at 20°c or less they start to brumate

Also : why does my tegu digs himself in for multiple days ? He does this a lot .. but because I want him to eat I wake him up after 2 days


----------

